# Colocação pronominal +"troca" do subjuntivo pelo infinitivo



## Doctorr

Olá pessoal, peço que me expliquem o seguinte:

1. Pode o ver? Segundo sei, próclise é preferido no Brasil.
2. Pode vê-lo? ...ênclise é preferido em Portugal.

Agora:
1. Quando o vir lhe diga que me ligue.
2. Quando vi-lo...
Que opçao clítica é correta?

E agora:
1. Quero o conhecer/conhecê-lo - infinitivo (Br/Port)
2. Quando o conhecer...futuro de subjuntivo
3. Quando conhecê-lo...futuro de subjuntivo
Em 2 e 3, que posiçao clítica é correta?
Ou seja que colocaçao pronominal admite futuro de subjuntivo - próclise ou ênclise?

Obrigado por anticipaçao


----------



## englishmania

Doctorr said:


> Pode vê-lo? OK (não sei o contexto, mas dependendo da situação, "Consegue(s) vê-lo?" pode ser mais adequado)
> 
> Quando o vir, diga-lhe para me ligar. OK
> 
> Quero o conhecer/conhecê-lo - infinitivo (Br/Port) Quero conhecê-lo (Quero-o conhecer; com hífen em Portugal)
> Quando o conhecer...futuro de subjuntivo OK
> 
> 
> _Quando_ *o vir*...
> _Se_ *o conhecesses*...
> Se _não _*o encontrar*...
> Sei_ que_* o viste*...
> 
> 
> Obrigado desde já/de antemão



 É assim que me soa melhor [e] como portuguesa.


----------



## mglenadel

Quanto à próclise ser mais comum no Brasil, é verdade, mas não na terceira pessoa do singular. Parece estranho para nós o "pode o ver" ("pode vê-lo" é o usual). Já com as outras pessoas: "pode te ver", "pode nos ver", "pode vos ver" em vez de "pode ver-te", "ver-nos" etc.


----------



## Doctorr

Englishmania, entao, o futuro de subjuntivo admite só próclise?
Mglenadel, obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

Doctorr said:


> Englishmania, entao, o futuro de subjuntivo admite só próclise?
> Mglenadel, obrigado.


Eu não sei por que o pessoal tá tão *tarado(a) *por futuro do conjuntivo esses dias, mas veja o seguinte: o conjuntivo geralmente vem escrito na seguinte ordem:


> [conjunção][pronome][verbo][complemento]


Quando o complemento é um pronome, então fica assim:


> [conjunção][pronome pessoal][pronome complemental][verbo]


Se o pronome pessoal for retirado ou omitido, ora, fica o restante:


> [conjunção][pronome complemental][verbo pessoal]


----------



## Doctorr

Uchi, obrigado.
Por certo, porque escreveu "esses dias" e nao esTes? Os dias aos quáis se refere "pertencem" a todos nós (sentido de pertenência), nem estao mais "perto" de mim (sentido de espaço) que de você.


----------



## Istriano

Doctorr said:


> E agora:
> 1. Quero o conhecer/conhecê-lo - infinitivo (Br/Port)
> 2. Quando o conhecer...futuro de subjuntivo
> 3. Quando conhecê-lo...futuro de subjuntivo
> Em 2 e 3, que posiçao clítica é correta?
> Ou seja que colocaçao pronominal admite futuro de subjuntivo - próclise ou ênclise?
> 
> Obrigado por anticipaçao




É um assunto complicado.

Na língua falada:   _Quando você conhecer ele, Se você procurar elas, Se você seguir ela..._
Na língua escrita ''moderna'': _Quando você conhecê-lo, se você procurá-las, se você segui-la.._.  (uso moderno, errado de acordo com a gramática tradicional, mas muito comum até na escrita formal, até nos textos de leis e nos livros técnicos)
Na língua escrita ''tradicional'': _Quando você o conhecer, Se você as procurar, se você a seguir. _(uso moderno, o único abonado pela gramática tradicional).

Se você falasse: *Se você a seguir*, a maioria de pessoas não entenderia 
Acontece que hoje em dia ficamos com _Se você seguir ela (coloquial) ~ Se você segui-la (formal).
_
Com os verbos regulares, na escrita formal podemos ver, cada vez mais, o uso ênclitico de o,a,os,as com o futuro do subjuntivo.
E ninguem acha estranho. São coisas da língua.


----------



## uchi.m

Doctorr said:


> Uchi, obrigado.
> Por certo, porque escreveu "esses dias" e nao esTes?


Porque meu dialeto é assim e o seu não.


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, muito obrigado!
Uchi, entao é só questao de dialeto? Ainda que o normal seria "estes dias" né?


----------



## Istriano

> ''Mas mantenho a promessa. *Se não cumpri-la*, pelo menos não pedi voto.''



J. Ubaldo Ribeiro.
http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/cgilua.exe/sys/start.htm?from_info_index=31&infoid=10731&sid=708

Parece que virou a norma culta. 

(Perguntei para uma professora de português, ela falou ''não é uma questão de infinitivo pessoal ou subjuntivo mas
de ênclise e próclise''.  ).


----------



## englishmania

Istriano said:


> Se você falasse: *Se você a seguir*, a maioria de pessoas não entenderia


Já em Portugal, é assim que falamos.


----------



## Istriano

Tem uma música:


> A palavra de Deus é o manual do fabricante, Se você segui-la, vida eterna te garante




​


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Tem uma música:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A palavra de Deus é o manual do fabricante, se você segui-la, vida eterna te garante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

É verdade, agora que vi. Testei _quando você a pegar_ e _quando você pegá-la_, no Google, e a última frase tem mais hits.
Isso não é hipercorreção não?


----------



## Istriano

Não sei. Acho que é mais para uma analogia (_visto no Brasil os clíticos o(s)/a(s) não são eufônicos...a gente prefere -lo(s), -la(s))_:
_
em a conhecer ---> em conhecê-la
se a seguir ---> se segui-la

em me conhecer
se me seguir

''_                Estou interessado em a conhecer ''
http://vilanovadegaia.olx.pt/itc/co...ma-passoa-para-passear-viajar-id-6968405-c-42


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> _
> ''_                Estou interessado em a conhecer ''
> http://vilanovadegaia.olx.pt/itc/co...ma-passoa-para-passear-viajar-id-6968405-c-42


MEU DEOS hahaha


----------



## Doctorr

E no caso de "quando o fizer" vs "quando fizê-lo", usa-se a segunda opçao?


----------



## Denis555

Doctorr said:


> E no caso de "quando o fizer" vs "quando fizê-lo", usa-se a segunda opçao?



A resposta foi dada acima pelo colega Istriano. Aí embaixo de novo (em vermelho) para conferir:



Istriano said:


> É um assunto complicado.
> 
> Na língua falada: _Quando você conhecer ele, Se você procurar elas, Se você seguir ela..._
> Na língua escrita ''moderna'': _Quando você conhecê-lo, se você procurá-las, se você segui-la.._. (uso moderno, errado de acordo com a gramática tradicional, mas muito comum até na escrita formal, até nos textos de leis e nos livros técnicos)
> Na língua escrita ''tradicional'': _Quando você o conhecer, Se você as procurar, se você a seguir. _(uso moderno, o único abonado pela gramática tradicional).
> 
> Se você falasse: *Se você a seguir*, a maioria de pessoas não entenderia
> Acontece que hoje em dia ficamos com _Se você seguir ela (coloquial) ~ Se você segui-la (formal).
> _
> *Com os verbos regulares*, na escrita formal podemos ver, cada vez mais, o uso ênclitico de o,a,os,as com o futuro do subjuntivo.
> E ninguem acha estranho. São coisas da língua.



Como o verbo "fazer" é irregular, então não se usa a ênclise (pronome depois do verbo) em nenhum caso! Na escrita: usar-se-ia  : quando o fizer ou omitir-se-ia  o pronome "o". Na fala, simplesmente se omitiria o pronome "o" ou usaria "ele" (depois do verbo).

No Brasil é comum usar a ênclise (pronome depois do verbo) na fala com *-lo, -la, -los, -las* e *se
*Esses pronomes são VERDADEIRAMENTE átonos (fracos) para os brasileiros. O pronome *se* pode vir antes ou depois do verbo. Ele é bem versátil.
Os outros não são. Eles vêm antes do verbo, pois eles têm força própria. Eles não ficam agarrados (moribundos) no fim do verbo .

Infelizmente, não há ou há pouquíssimas gramáticas com as regras do português REAL falado no Brasil. Quando há alguma coisa, são trabalhos científicos que não são direcionados a estudantes de português como língua estrangeira.

Não quero desanimar ninguém. Mas às vezes se você aplicar as regras das gramáticas que estão por aí, (mesmo com um sotaque perfeito) será facilmente identificado como estrangeiro pois ninguém fala assim no Brasil.


----------



## Doctorr

Denis, muito obrigado!


----------



## Istriano

> O  que ouço de políticos, de administradores: dizem, por exemplo: _"se ele negar-se a ir"_, etc, quando, na verdade, não se pode usar a
> ênclise com os verbos no futuro do subjuntivo e sim no infinitivo. É que a pessoa pensa que está usando o verbo negar no infinitivo.



Paulo Freire (professor da UNICAMP) em ''A ALFABETIZAÇÃO COMO ELEMENTO DE FORMAÇÃO DA CIDADANIA''


----------



## Istriano

> – Não vou lhe cobrar nada agora – disse a velha. Mas quero um décimo do tesouro, *se você encontrá-lo.*


(Paulo Coelho em seu livro mais famoso (O Alquimista)) 

Na tradução portuguesa:


> – Não te vou cobrar nada agora - disse a velha. - Mas quero um décimo do tesouro, *se o encontrares*.


----------

